# Need help with this freakin backside 3



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

Are you trying to ollie into it? I find I can spin a 3 even on flat ground without an ollie and just jumping off both feet. Maybe you could try this until you get confortable with rotating in the air before trying to ollie into it.


----------



## SiKBOY (Oct 1, 2010)

Can you do all 4 180's yet?


----------



## crankymule24 (Nov 30, 2010)

SiKBOY said:


> Can you do all 4 180's yet?


Probably not. I can do em off rollers and stuff like that, but once it comes to real jumps i get all sketchy in the the air


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Sounds like your just losing confidence on the bigger jumps because the distance/speed/height is unfamiliar and your brain is telling you your going to kill yourself. I would maybe just practice the shit out of them on smaller jumps, and just gradually go bigger until it becomes not such a big deal.


----------



## crankymule24 (Nov 30, 2010)

Is having the 180's down perfect super important for learning 3's?


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Well, it just gives you a good feel for the rotational feeling I guess. If you can land 3's off little kickers and stuff though you are probably past that point because 3's are definitely harder then 180's.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

I find that theyre easier on bigger jumps. Around 30 feet is usually the point when I can get a nice, slow spin, but still feel confident on the takeoff. Any smaller and it feels like your hucking it. Just focus on making a nice heel to toe transfer just before the lip, turn your head and look at your tail and your body will follow. I find that tail grab is easier than an indy on a back 3. I hope this helps. Good Luck


----------



## crankymule24 (Nov 30, 2010)

HoboMaster said:


> Well, it just gives you a good feel for the rotational feeling I guess. If you can land 3's off little kickers and stuff though you are probably past that point because 3's are definitely harder then 180's.


I meant I can do the 180s of bumps and stuff....I can't really do 3s on shit.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

crankymule24 said:


> I meant I can do the 180s of bumps and stuff....I can't really do 3s on shit.


I'm at the same progression point, though I haven't really tried 3's that much yet. I built a small kicker on my property and got 180's down, but haven't really pushed myself to do 3's yet. I will have to agree that having a bigger jumper with more airtime helps with bigger spins, because right now off my little kicker it feels like I'm gonna have to freakin toss myself to get enough spin in time to land. I know it's totally makeable because you see people do 3's off of nothing, but it's hard before you land them.

The one benefit of 3's is that when you do nail the rotation, you don't have to land switch which helps with the landing.

This guy does some great video's on how-to's, here's a vid on backside 3's for regular riders,(there is a goofy version too) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WAoJ6Uk8ZU


----------



## crankymule24 (Nov 30, 2010)

Yea that video is really sweet, it's what made me go out and try 3s today...he makes it look so freakin easy. But for me, actually doing it is a completely different story.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

ya but you still need to spot your landing blind, key component of a 3
Nev has some great instruction videos really helped me tons. I"m not at this point yet but I am studying like crazy on this. 
I also have a new setup and it rides completely different than my old stiffer set up so you might also need to get used to the new board.
I'm sure others will chime in but as I have learned and been advised.

Start small
Master the beginning moves before advancing

and as always /\ snowolf with some great insight :thumbsup:

-Slyder


----------



## crankymule24 (Nov 30, 2010)

thanks guys for the advice....also, when Im hitting a jump for a 3, or I guess any trick...do I wanna pop off evenly with both feet or do I wanna pop off the tail like an ollie?


----------



## crankymule24 (Nov 30, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Additionally, a common problem when going for a grab is that people bend over to reach their board rather than pulling their board up to them.


wow i never thought of reaching vs bringing the board to you, but it makes perfect sense. I'm definitely a reacher and it for sure screws me up.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

crankymule24 said:


> thanks guys for the advice....also, when Im hitting a jump for a 3, or I guess any trick...do I wanna pop off evenly with both feet or do I wanna pop off the tail like an ollie?


For 3's I always leave the lip both feet at the same time. For backside I leave off my toe edge, frontside leave off the heel edge.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

pop off evenly it will keep your axis straight not having your body leaning back or off to the side then the motion is enhanced in the air and you are slamming down

-slyder


----------



## crankymule24 (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks again for all the advice. Unfortunately, mother nature is an old whore and she decided to make it 54 degrees and rainy today. I'll have to wait 'till tomorrow to put all this together on the mountain.


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

since the jumps at my local hills are pretty much spine transfer for me it helps if I throw my spins a little bit forward. This would make the landing a bit easier because I'm level in the air.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

If you can't do back 180s then you def shouldnt be trying back 3's. Once you get the back 180 the back 360 almost will do itself.


----------



## bamorgan7 (Jan 10, 2010)

I have trouble doing 3's with a grab it seems i can't get the board up close enough. I can do FS and BS 3's without grabing but I want to throw a grab in there now.


----------



## mijinkal (Jan 9, 2009)

go bigger!!
The bigger you go, the more time you have to spin and learn on. You're wasting your time trying to learn to spin off small jumps.
Powder landings help a lot too.


----------



## crankymule24 (Nov 30, 2010)

hey guys..I took all your advice to the mountain with me today and it definitely helped a great deal. I was able to land a bunch of threes. Granted I was goin small, with not much air, so they seemed pretty hucked, but now that I know I can do the rotation I can slowly go bigger and bigger and smooth em out. Thanks homies.


----------

